# Gaurdians of Ga'Hoole by Kathryn Lasky



## Sahara Star (Mar 7, 2006)

Theese books are one of the best, I think. I want your opinian about this book if you have read it or want to. I also want to hear if you think theese books are better, same, or worse than _Warriors_ by Erin Hunter. Give your opinian freely and if you do answer, stay logged on.


----------

